# Adding tren ace to sustanon Deca cycle?



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

Would it be any of benefits to add tren ace and if how much in 8th week of 14 week sustanon Deca cycle?

Sustanon 750mg Deca 300 MBA week

Looking to sustain strength growth on this cycle

Thanks


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ha no answers this one is tough oneops:


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Not many would advise you to add in tren as its another 19nor like deca so sex drive, and shut down could cause problems.

If the gains have stalled you could always get an oral to use for last couple weeks right up to pct?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Come on lads more opinions :confused1:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oxys or dbol would be a better option for that cycle ,,!!!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Its usually advised by those in the know *not *to use tren and deca together.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I personally wouldn't use it. As has been said for shut down reasons alone. I'd jsut up the test for the last few weeks instead


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Throw an oral in mate, as said by don, dbol or oxys would go down a treat.

And eat more food.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

i really think about adding Tren Ace to last 6 weeks of cycle 3 times a week (almost eod) 100mg and quitting Deca (witch i hate to do because whenever i run deca no joint problems whatsoever)

Would be this enough time and Tren to see anything from 300mg a week Split to 3 days a week??


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wont do orals 'cause of lack of appetite while on them!!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

How's your cycle going now ? And when you planning your next one ?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

It will take 3 weeks for the deca to clear your system so adding the ace could be an issue with potential for sides to arise so bare that in mind but if thats what you want to do theres no massive reason not to run, you'll be shut down anyhow imo. Up to you mate.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

don1 said:


> How's your cycle going now ? And when you planning your next one ?


It is going well and this is my 3th cycle and i am not beginner in any sense!

So far 3 cycles all test based test e and dianbol first two and now sustanon deca dinabol kick-start!(only difference this time is no joints pain Deca is queen)

What i noticed no matter how big and clean i eat i always end up same weight gains and same strength gains!!

So if i am right i can not gain any more with this kind of cycles Test 500-750mg a week so i think it is time to change things around -change compounds !

So or Test 1000-1500mg or Tren Ace so what i wanna to do now in my 8th week of 14-15 week cycle of Sustanon 750mg Deca 300-400 mg to add tren ace at 300mg a week to see will this break platue!

And to see how i react on Tren if i see positive changes without much side-effects my next cycle around sumer 2012 will be Tren ace 400mg and test e 1000mg per week!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Id run tren and deca together, i really dont see what the problem is, both 19 nor steroids, its definately something im going to try, think il do NPP and tren ace.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

benki11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would it be any of benefits to add tren ace and if how much in 8th week of 14 week sustanon Deca cycle?
> 
> ...


Everyone is different in how they react to compounds, I have in the past run test, deca and tren together and had great gains off those cycles. I have never had any gyno, prolactin etc issues in 10 years of using gear. I take 0.5 adex every third day and 500mg of hcg a week but someone else doing that could have all sorts of problems. Only way to find out is to try it.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Darksider, IMO, has pointed out why it would be a bad idea to add the ace, even if you drop the deca. You also stand a much greater chance of prolactin/progesterone induced gyno. Deca has a long clearing period, I think even a little longer than 3 weeks if I remember correctly. 19nors also induce the production of progesterone/prolactin. On top of this you are injecting a large amount of test; and I have not seen you mention your oestrogen management. So if you also have a lot of oestrogen, then you have a potent mix of prolactin, progesterone and oestrogen. I remember reading a study that shows prolactin and progesterone are unlikely to cause gynocemastia and other sides without the presence of oestrogen.
> 
> But then again, such as just recently with a UK-M member, some people can still get prolactin induced gyno from 19nors even if managing oestrogen, this is because our breast tissue also has progesterone receptors....so, you can get gyno just from a 19nor, without any test at all, if you are genetically prone and have a lot of PR receptors in your breast tissue. Basically, its a real "can of hormonal worms" you are opening by adding another 19nor to this cycle, even if you drop the deca...Finally, you'll also have elevated IGF from the AAS, and IGF, prolactin, progesterone, and oestrogen are thought to all work in concert to promote the growth of male breast tissue, both via PR and ER receptors in breast tissue...
> 
> ...


Nice post well done mate


----------

